# Which E36 is best for the track: 325is or 325i?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

wrwicky said:


> You can do it. That's how most of us learned. Just remember whenever you use a spring compressor you CAN be KILLED. Just like firearms, they are very simple to use, you just need to be cautious.


Thanks. I guess a nice thing here is that this would be a track car. So if I disassembled something in the garage and it took me a few weeks to get things back together, no big deal. I'll still have my every day car to get me to work. So I can tinker away.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> If that was something you wanted to shoot for, then starting with a bone stock car would be the way to go (no money invested in parts that may have to be removed/changed) and I would think the 318s are in a different class than 325s, so that wouldn't be a drawback.


Yup, that's what I'm thinking. Although the bigger engine of a 325 is more appealing.  Besides, the price difference between a 318is and a 325is, when you can find good ones, is not a deterrent to me.

I'm favoring an E30 325is for the mechanical simplicity and, of course, the power. But after looking at the BMW CCA races (I realize these are different than Spec E30) in older Roundel issues, not many people are racing K class cars. But if you jump up to an E36 325, you are in the J class with lots more E36 325's and all the E30 M3's. So the E36 325 would be a more versatile racer than an E30 325. But the E36 has all those subframe tearing and welding issues. That adds significantly to the already noticable (although not insurmountable) price jump from an E30 to an early E36. Hmmmm...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JonW said:


> But after looking at the BMW CCA races (I realize these are different than Spec E30) in older Roundel issues, not many people are racing K class cars.


I guess it depends on the region, therefore what race results you look at, but I thought it was reported some time within the last 2 years that K-Stock was the fastest growing class in BMW Club racing. :dunno:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I guess it depends on the region, therefore what race results you look at, but I thought it was reported some time within the last 2 years that K-Stock was the fastest growing class in BMW Club racing. :dunno:


Really? I just looked at race listings within the past couple of years. For the races with a lot of cars (30-40), I saw maybe 3-5 K class cars and maybe 15-18 J class cars of the various stripes (stock, prepared, etc.).

Thinking about such racing may be getting way ahead of my current abilities or experience. But heck, if I'm going to get a track car, why not make it one that I can grow into for lots of fun racing? That said, the M3's (E30 or E36) are pretty much out of my price range I think.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JonW said:


> Really? I just looked at race listings within the past couple of years. For the races with a lot of cars (30-40), I saw maybe 3-5 K class cars and maybe 15-18 J class cars of the various stripes (stock, prepared, etc.).
> 
> Thinking about such racing may be getting way ahead of my current abilities or experience. But heck, if I'm going to get a track car, why not make it one that I can grow into for lots of fun racing? That said, the M3's (E30 or E36) are pretty much out of my price range I think.


J stock has traditionally been a popular class because that is where e30 M3s are placed and I would imagine it will remain a popular class for some time. I'm trying to remember where I read about the growth of the class - I would think it was in a Roundel. :dunno:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> J stock has traditionally been a popular class because that is where e30 M3s are placed and I would imagine it will remain a popular class for some time. I'm trying to remember where I read about the growth of the class - I would think it was in a Roundel. :dunno:


I think I recall (it's somewhat fuzzy) reading the same thing. Probably in a Roundel of the past 6 months or so. K may be growing, but J seems to be the most popular. I was surprised when I saw how many people were running E36 325i's and 325is's. Maybe 6 cars in total fields of 30-40.

I want to race!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JonW said:


> I think I recall (it's somewhat fuzzy) reading the same thing. Probably in a Roundel of the past 6 months or so. K may be growing, but J seems to be the most popular. I was surprised when I saw how many people were running E36 325i's and 325is's. Maybe 6 cars in total fields of 30-40.
> I want to race!


I know Chris Rappas here (xpengineerig.com) has a real quick e36 325is K prepared car. A lot of racing popularity has a lot to with 1) econimics of a class (how cheap, readily avail. the cars are) and 2) how competitive they are in a class. The 325s for both e36 and e46 seem to be good combination of light weight and power when modified.

Uh-oh, that 318is posted earlier in the thread is already getting attention from some SCTS members who have seen the thread :eeps:

If I was in the market for an e30, a 3xxis in either red or white would be my preference.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

VAC Motorsports has a an old add for a '90 e30 M3 for $7900 (probably gone)

http://vacmotors.phpwebhosting.com/classifieds/bmwcars.html


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi Scott,

I agree with you on the colors. In my opinion, the E36's and E46's look good in various colors. But to my eyes, the E30 really looks best in red. So if I can find a 325is in red...  

Yeah, I've been wondering now about E30 M3's, as you mentioned. But I've heard about the $15K rule with them. So if I found one for $7,900, would I need to spend that much again to get it in good shape? If not, I can consider an M3, obviously preferable to a 325. If it's only 2-3K more, I might be able to talk myself into it. :angel:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon-

Did you see this link in that thread on bimmerforums:
http://www.tcdesignfab.com/E36 diff mount.htm

He offers to do evertyhing necessary to beef up the e36 for around 750.

I have a feeeling we're going to need to do this on our e46s too-- there have already been a fair amount of failures.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

JonW said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I agree with you on the colors. In my opinion, the E36's and E46's look good in various colors. But to my eyes, the E30 really looks best in red. So if I can find a 325is in red...
> 
> Yeah, I've been wondering now about E30 M3's, as you mentioned. But I've heard about the $15K rule with them. So if I found one for $7,900, would I need to spend that much again to get it in good shape? If not, I can consider an M3, obviously preferable to a 325. If it's only 2-3K more, I might be able to talk myself into it. :angel:


That seems to be the rule, $15K final cost. But for a track car, you may get by with less due to not caring about the interior. But if the engine has been mistreated, you are in for a couple of bucks.

See the thread on Jetfire's engine in the E30 M3 section.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Lee said:


> Here's some additional info on that car if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.bmw2002faq.com/talkshop/forum/messages/83242.html
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

Sergio and I are coming to check the car on Monday!


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

robg said:


> Jon-
> 
> Did you see this link in that thread on bimmerforums:
> http://www.tcdesignfab.com/E36 diff mount.htm
> ...


Hi Rob,

Yup, I did see that. Sounds lile a good deal. And well worth the cash to prevent the tearing problems. But I'm not anywhere near California. Oh well...

Yeah, I'm wondering about similar issues with the E46's long term. Well, if I get a track car, it probably won't be an issue for me. But for those that do track their E46's a lot, we'll have to see.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> That seems to be the rule, $15K final cost. But for a track car, you may get by with less due to not caring about the interior. But if the engine has been mistreated, you are in for a couple of bucks.
> 
> See the thread on Jetfire's engine in the E30 M3 section.


I hadn't seen that thread- thanks. I'd guess it lots of fun to take on a project like that. Although I wouldn't even know where to start. But it would be fun if taught properly.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Sergio and I are coming to check the car on Monday!


Cool!! It seems to be a nice, solid car. I hope it works out.

Lee


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JonW said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I agree with you on the colors. In my opinion, the E36's and E46's look good in various colors. But to my eyes, the E30 really looks best in red. So if I can find a 325is in red...
> 
> Yeah, I've been wondering now about E30 M3's, as you mentioned. But I've heard about the $15K rule with them. So if I found one for $7,900, would I need to spend that much again to get it in good shape? If not, I can consider an M3, obviously preferable to a 325. If it's only 2-3K more, I might be able to talk myself into it. :angel:


I thought it was the 13K rule - but I guess that could have crept up to 15K over the years. 

I guess with everybody looking for them, I've just become more aware, but it's amazing how many 325is's I notice on the road now - and a lot of them are in red - but none have a 'For Sale' sign in the window. I'm very tempted to start walking up to strangers when I see them and asking them if they'd sell.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I'm very tempted to start walking up to strangers when I see them and asking them if they'd sell.


I'm also almost to the point where I start doing that. 

Although a 325is for $5K is a nice target, I'm now starting to think that if I could find a J stock race ready (rolle cage, harnesses, race seats, etc.) E30 M3 for around $12K, I could be happy with that. 

Hmmm... :angel:

Well, I guess it partly depends on what I can find. With winter almost here, I'm probably in no hurry to get the car.


----------

